# Name the Surpise Bucky Judge!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay,

to kick our haunt season off to a good start, we are having a contest opening night we call the Yell Like Hell Screaming Contest.

There will be five judges. Four of them are local celebrities. One will be what we have dubbed as the "Surprise Celebrity Judge." And it will be just that. A surprise. For the judge will be a Bucky dressed in it's character's clothing with a name plate sitting in front of him/her just like the other four judges.

Now, here's where you come here. The judge must be a past celebrity whether a real person, movie character or person from fantasy. For example, a friend of mine suggested I call the judge Edgar Allen Poe. This would be cool since we could dress him up accordingly to the period Poe lived in, have a Raven on his shoulder, etc. Only the teens who we figured will be entering this contest aren't familiar with Poe. So, the search continues.

Name the Surprise Bucky Judge and along with your name, give suggestions as to clothing and if applicable, a small prop.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I think most teens are fairly familiar with Poe. His works are taught in school pretty regularly, and at the very least, are featured on television on shows like the Simpsons. I would've been hard-pressed to find someone who didn't at least know Edgar Allan Poe's name while I was in junior high.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, I've pretty much decided not to use Poe...just in case. Do you have any name suggestions?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

the "HOff"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Elvis!  Vincent Price? Jimi Hendrix. Jerry Garcia. Princess Di (no pun intended). Albert Einstein Gangis Khan, Bruce Lee. all people I would have liked to meet.  Prof. Dumbledor


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

YES!!!!! Prof Dumbledor!!! For sure, good suggestion Hib


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> YES!!!!! Prof Dumbledor!!! For sure, good suggestion Hib


That character isn't dead, is he?

Hellrazor, what's Hoff? Jimmy Hoffa? LOL!! We could say that he's been here all along.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> Elvis!  Vincent Price? Jimi Hendrix. Jerry Garcia. Princess Di (no pun intended). Albert Einstein Gangis Khan, Bruce Lee. all people I would have liked to meet.  Prof. Dumbledor


All good suggestions! I can see the Bucky now as Jimi Hendrix with an afro wig sitting on it's head. LOL!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

No Emprass "the Hoff" is David Hasselhoffs self proclaimed nick name. Its all over the news lately. That was just a joke.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

BTW I do think Prof Dumbledoor is actually dead but he will come back like the sorceror (I cant believe I forgot his name) in Lord of the Rings. That just my take...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Empress Nightshade said:


> All good suggestions! I can see the Bucky now as Jimi Hendrix with an afro wig sitting on it's head. LOL!


that would be so coooool. put a faux flame on a guitar run a fog machine behind him with flashing purple lights.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> No Emprass "the Hoff" is David Hasselhoffs self proclaimed nick name. Its all over the news lately. That was just a joke.


Is that his nickname now? I guess he needs something to keep his name fresh in the news. But, actually...my mistake sounds like a good suggestion. Jimmy Hoffa. Although teenagers might not know who he is either.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The "HOff" does NOT need "something" to keep his name fresh in the news, his drinking and his mess of a body does that quite fine all by it self LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

the origanil actor for prof d is dead but most kids wont get it
probably get more recigniton with tuppoc big e or who was that woman singer part of A TRIO i cant think of their names but a few alternative rockers died in th last few years.
If it is not in todays news they dont get I personaly have three kids who are clueless unless it is in text msg or a blog


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought you were referring to the last installment of the book.... thats why I said what I did about the prof...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah prof D dies in the book.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

sorry no time to read other than manuels


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> yeah prof D dies in the book.


OH, GREAT!! Spoilers!! :zombie:


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> If it is not in todays news they dont get I personaly have three kids who are clueless unless it is in text msg or a blog


See, this was my point exactly. That's why I have to go with someone who's in their generation.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

if it somebody everyone knows then it wouldn't be much of a contest would it? .


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

but if nobody gets it, it wont be fun.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> if it somebody everyone knows then it wouldn't be much of a contest would it? .


You're misunderstanding. The contest is a screaming contest. The bucky will be one of the judges. Or so to speak.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

ohhhh gotcha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

How about Gilbert Gottfried (sp) no one screams more than him. Or for a new generation name how bout Simon Cowell from idol.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hehe, if you did Simon Cowell, you'd have to have some smarmy comments taped to play at intervals during the contest.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Kurt Cobain. If you read a different thread, you would see how popular Nirvana is among haunters.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Well the Hoff and Cowell and Gottfried aren't dead, so they wouldn't work. But I think if they are into horror and coming to a haunted house, then they would know who Vincent Price is. And he was my first one I thought of when I read the initial post. 
Could dress your bucky like with a hat and freddie glove or a hockey mask, now those guys would be experts at judging screams!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sam Kinison. No one personifies screaming like him and he unfortunately is dead. He could teach some of these so-called comedians these days a thing or two. AGGGH! AAAGGGGHHHH!


----------

